# New addition



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Two so far here is a pic of 1


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my!!!! Too tooo cute! What are they?


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Partridge silkies


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought so, look at the fuzzy wittle feet. I think I heard him say he wants to move in with my buff silkie. Hahaha just kidding! Very cute though!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They wanna come live with Auntie Fuzz...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg! He is so cute! We are going to have to make a visitation schedule!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Where is everyone from, I'm in FL


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Just figured out how to see where your all from, I hate being a new be lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Cute chick! Week old?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No worries Love. We're all learning as we go. Love those babies.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

It's 2days old, 1 hatched yesterday, 1 today, 3 more to go


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh!? You hatching your own? From Hawaii here, welcome!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes it's fun to hatch, I like when they imprint on us, we had a royal palm turkey we hatched and she was my baby even when she was big she would jump in my lap and she thought my husband was her boy friend lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahah that is a cute story. The first chicken I've hatched was so attached to me. I could not go one inch away from him.

I'm hatching button quails right now, looking for some chicken eggs to hatch but it's hard to find here in Hawaii.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Soo adorable! Very cute story! I also have partridge silkie chicks month old! They look quite similar to yours! Congratulations! They are too cute!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

lovemychickens said:


> Two so far here is a pic of 1











this one looked like yours. here's how she/he grew, so far:

















and, yesterday, at two months.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

What is it? It's very cute, my babies r silkies I had 4 hatch one was bad PUuuuu lol and one more to come hopefully today


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

lovemychickens said:


> What is it? It's very cute, my babies r silkies I had 4 hatch one was bad PUuuuu lol and one more to come hopefully today


mine are farmers mix! the Mama is a Silkie blue egger. There are a dozen gorgeous roosters on the farm, so maybe Americauna? I need to get over there when the light is right and get pictures. They are spectacular birds. [Dairy]Farmer admits he needs to get rid of some, but says he's never eaten any of his birds. He'd love for them to go to good homes.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Just got California white and Rhode Island Red today! They are so sweet!


----------



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope you didn't scare the little ones by putting them on the stove top so soon. Just kidding. Congrats on the new chicks.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

hogleyripper said:


> I hope you didn't scare the little ones by putting them on the stove top so soon. Just kidding. Congrats on the new chicks.


ha ha! I was thinking that didn't seem like an auspicious place for baby pictures!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I thought the contrast in color would be good and it was


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

We have Rhode Island Red, buff Orpington, California white, barred rock, and cuckoo Maran! They are no sweet!


----------

